# Shoulder pain



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sometimes my shoulders ache while riding. The pain goes away afterwards. What could be causing this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

You should talk to your Physician. It could be anything, only she/he can give you a diagnosis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Do you stretch before hand?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Without any other info I would guess tension, you are either worried or trying to hold yourself in awkward position, and that causes tension and pain. Relaxation techniques and shoulder exercises could help.

Of course it could be a 1001 other things that a Doc would need to diagnose. :wink:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Without any other info I would guess tension, you are either worried or trying to hold yourself in awkward position, and that causes tension and pain. Relaxation techniques and shoulder exercises could help.
> 
> Of course it could be a 1001 other things that a Doc would need to diagnose. :wink:


This would be my guess, too. Tension and over thinking your position (heels down, shoulders back, etc) leads to a lot of stiffness, sore muscles, and a generally rough ride.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

thetempest89 said:


> Do you stretch before hand?


No; what stretches could I do?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

It also depends how they hurt, and what part? Like the top? Your shoulder blades? Front? Back? 
What kind of riding do you do? Is it both shoulders, or just one? Have you had any medical issues? 

I think we just need a bit more background, here.


----------

